# Ice-fishing



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Anybody got any information on ice-fishing yet over by Lake Park, Detroit Lakes, etc..?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I guess I will reply to my own post.

I tried Stump Lake which is South on HWY 10 just outside of Hawley. 21 trucks parked out on the ice. We fished from 0930 until 1530 and caught NOTHING! We tried everything in the tackle box with every bait we had and nothing. A few things on the FL-8. One guy caught a bullhead and another caught a small slimmer.

I plan on trying a bunch of lakes this weekend and next week.

Any information would be great for North Dakota or Minnesota.


----------

